# european almera



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

it's my brother's ride, tell me what you think:

members.cardomain.com/omp009


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

not all that impresive... every day when i wake up i have hotter girls climbing all over my car. sometimes i need to beat them off with a bat.

totally kidding  

that thing is hot. i like how low it is. that front lip sits right on the ground :thumbup: . does the car drive like that or is it on coilovers that are raised for normal driving and lowered for show? or is it all show... all racecar...?

wish we got some of those beautiful nissans here in the states... we dont even get 2dr sports cars fron nissan anymore, the release of the new Z is the only exception but that car is priced a bit differently that the cars i'm comparing.


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

the front lip was right from a VW Golf VR6 and my brother took it off because he wasn't able to get the car in the garage ) BTW it's a daily used car and it has a stock 16DE engine in it...


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

an almera for you...
firs one is old body
second is new 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=64490

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70698&highlight=almera+upgrade


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
i love it

so the bumper off the VR6 fit? what did you have to do to make it fit?


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

tosun said:


> an almera for you...
> firs one is old body
> second is new
> 
> ...


maan this is amazing! i like it, it's very cool. the dashboard should be painted but it's my idea tho...


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> damn
> i love it
> 
> so the bumper off the VR6 fit? what did you have to do to make it fit?


well, the size is almost the same, so you just have to screw it up. it's very cool but it's very big so you have to be careful with the ride height. the better thing is that is made of plastic so you can scratch it but carefully


----------

